# Otocinclus shortage?



## Katto (Feb 18, 2011)

Are otto cats only available at a certain time? For some reason my lfs isn't getting any in, when they normally do. Even my local Petsmart never has any and from what I hear, they always have them.

Hope someone can help me out. I'm really interested in getting some of these cute little guys.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

You can usually ask the fish person, sometimes some people will come in and wipe out their supply. Ask when they get their shipments in so you can go that day and get the best picks.


----------



## Katto (Feb 18, 2011)

I've gone in on shipment days, but with no luck. The employees have no idea why they don't have any. For some reason, they just aren't getting them in. I've even tried asking them at Petsmart if they could order them in for me, but they can't.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was just thinking about getting some this coming week..probably about 100..but unfortunately this week will be a short paycheck for me and i have to pay the electric bill..that means 2 more weeks..i'll let you know if i get some..


----------



## iheartshishies (Apr 18, 2011)

My otos just laid eggs yesterday! I'm not hoping for much, but it would be pretty awesome if they actually make it!

They are back in the tank now instead of keeping them in the breeder net. I only put them in the breeder to get some good pictures. They are in a tank with 3 otos and about 100 RCS. Wish me luck!

Here is a picture of the eggs:


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

julem35 said:


> You can usually ask the fish person, sometimes some people will come in and wipe out their supply. Ask when they get their shipments in so you can go that day and get the best picks.


i know i wiped out my LFS. They only had 4 in stock though. Otos are absolutely awesome and i think they are becoming one of my favorite fish. Very active and i love their body shape/color. throw in the fact that they are good helpers with algae and i'm more than satisfied.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

iheart. Your adult otos and RCS will love you for putting those eggs in there. Nice little snacks for them.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

juts keep going in and keep asking them, i couldn't find any either. they are popular fish and sell fast. i had to go to 3 stores to get the 6 i have now.


----------



## Katto (Feb 18, 2011)

I found some! Went into Petsmart on one of their fish order days, and they finally had some in their shipment! I got 5.
Sadly, I only have 2 left. They're delicate little guys, but these two seem to be doing okay. I've been feeding them zucchini and peas, which they've been eating like mad. <:


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

Katto said:


> I found some! Went into Petsmart on one of their fish order days, and they finally had some in their shipment! I got 5.
> Sadly, I only have 2 left. They're delicate little guys, but these two seem to be doing okay. I've been feeding them zucchini and peas, which they've been eating like mad. <:


how do you cook your zucchini? i blanched mine, boiled for around 4 minutes and then froze it, and they won't touch it. they won't eat algae wafers either. i'm starting to worry because it doesn't seem like they are eaitng much. i do have live plants but even then, the tank is new and there shouldn't be much algae. any suggestions?


----------



## Katto (Feb 18, 2011)

I just sliced a thin piece and microwaved it for about 30 seconds in some water just to soften it up. I wasn't sure if they were going to eat it, so I wanted to give them a small portion so as not to waste the zucchini if they didn't like it.
I found they ate at the peas more, though. So, maybe try some that?


----------



## Katto (Feb 18, 2011)

They seem to like carrots too! I have one going to town on one now. Again, I just microwaved it in water until it was soft.
Be patient and keep trying. Try leaving it in the tank overnight or a bit longer. As long as your veggies aren't falling apart and fouling the water, it's okay to leave them in for a while. I think I read somewhere, no longer than 3 days.


----------



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

Katto said:


> They seem to like carrots too! I have one going to town on one now. Again, I just microwaved it in water until it was soft.
> Be patient and keep trying. Try leaving it in the tank overnight or a bit longer. As long as your veggies aren't falling apart and fouling the water, it's okay to leave them in for a while. I think I read somewhere, no longer than 3 days.


i've put zucchini in the tank 3 seperate times, the first time they didn't touch it, and then i read to remove the skin, so i tried that and the zucchini fell apart, and then the 3rd time i tried it, all the zucchini was gone, but i think that the platies may have picked it apart, and then the filter sucked it up. i've been watching the bellies of the oto's very closely, and they are all round and look healthy. i've had them over a week and a half, so i'm assuming they are finding food whether it be the zucchini, live plants, or algae. 
i guess i will keep putting in zucchini every 3 or 4 days and just keep watching and watching. 
thanks for all the great info.


----------

